# How much did you make last night?? Uberx,xl,black, SUV



## Jack Mason (Nov 4, 2014)

Last night I worked from 7PM to 11PM made $165.75 in uberx, I was curious how much did everyone else in all x,xl,black and SUV made. I'm in Boston by the way, tell me about your city. Was there any surge pricing, did you get a surged price job and how much was your best ride??


----------



## mtpuber (Nov 8, 2014)

I'm in Charleston sc. Last nite was my first nite. I grossed $180 from 7p to 1a. So I guess after their cut, that's about $140. Minus almost half tank of gas in my 5.7l Tundra, $30 =$110 minus $28 tax = $82. Minus unknown wear and tear. I'm sure I'm forgetting something like soc sec / medi. So maybe I made 60-70? For 6hrs. I did have Fun. I mostly drove hot chicks. Really hot chicks. Only a couple dudes and they were cool.

I have a ft job that pays very well. But more is always welcome. I really think I'm going to use this for tax purposes. Not well versed on the subject, I just know I keep getting ****ed by IRS. I'm gonna seek a cpa this week. Maybe this is a good loss? 

And its kinda fun. I live in a rather affluent suburb of Charleston, Mt Pleasant, and it has only been very classy people. No riffraff and mostly chicks! I figured I would be sucked downtown all night, but to my surprise I could barely leave town and most runs were to our barrier islands or tourist area, Patriots Point. The ladies flirted a bit too. One set thought I was really young and when I told her I was 40 she said she wanted some of what was in my jeans (genes)! 

Gonna stay out later tonight and see what happens. 

An


----------



## Jack Mason (Nov 4, 2014)

mtpuber said:


> I'm in Charleston sc. Last nite was my first nite. I grossed $180 from 7p to 1a. So I guess after their cut, that's about $140. Minus almost half tank of gas in my 5.7l Tundra, $30 =$110 minus $28 tax = $82. Minus unknown wear and tear. I'm sure I'm forgetting something like soc sec / medi. So maybe I made 60-70? For 6hrs. I did have Fun. I mostly drove hot chicks. Really hot chicks. Only a couple dudes and they were cool.
> 
> I have a ft job that pays very well. But more is always welcome. I really think I'm going to use this for tax purposes. Not well versed on the subject, I just know I keep getting ****ed by IRS. I'm gonna seek a cpa this week. Maybe this is a good loss?
> 
> ...


Wow I would say your car consumes a lot of gas. I filled $10 and had about 15 trips, maybe 9 surged trips and the rest without. See, the job is fun, the picking up and dropping off is great but soon you will start picking the rude, the really drunk, the ones that puke and the ones that ask you for your "genes". Stay away from those I'm telling you, especially if they are drunk. The fun is in picking new people, but getting into peoples business will lead you in so much crap because money is involved between you and your clients, and uber can deactivate you at anytime. That doesn't matter as much as appearing in court a week after they got in your "genes" lol


----------



## cocoa (Oct 30, 2014)

I didn't drive last night so I made money.


----------



## Orlando_Driver (Jul 14, 2014)

I stayed home


----------



## grUBBER (Sep 11, 2014)

I drove under uberPlus last night.


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

mtpuber said:


> I'm in Charleston sc. Last nite was my first nite. I grossed $180 from 7p to 1a. So I guess after their cut, that's about $140. Minus almost half tank of gas in my 5.7l Tundra, $30 =$110 minus $28 tax = $82. Minus unknown wear and tear. I'm sure I'm forgetting something like soc sec / medi. So maybe I made 60-70? For 6hrs. I did have Fun. I mostly drove hot chicks. Really hot chicks. Only a couple dudes and they were cool.
> 
> I have a ft job that pays very well. But more is always welcome. I really think I'm going to use this for tax purposes. Not well versed on the subject, I just know I keep getting ****ed by IRS. I'm gonna seek a cpa this week. Maybe this is a good loss?
> 
> ...


If you stay out later tonight, you might be posting in the "consensual hookups" thread tomorrow.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

mtpuber said:


> One set thought I was really young and when I told her I was 40 she said she wanted some of what was in my jeans (genes)


I get this too from da laydeez. When I tell them I'm in my 40s the response is "No way / no ****ing way / get the **** out of here!", depending on how drunk they are.

People look very different when you've got the beer goggles on; I remember that from when I was a drinker.


----------



## Jack Mason (Nov 4, 2014)

In


cocoa said:


> I didn't drive last night so I made money.


Interesting!!


----------



## Jack Mason (Nov 4, 2014)

Orlando_Driver said:


> I stayed home


I was thinking about that as well but I thought I ll get out and see whats happening with people


----------



## uberdc/Virginia (Sep 14, 2014)

One ride sixteen dollars. Twenty minutes.


----------



## Jack Mason (Nov 4, 2014)

grUBBER said:


> I drove under uberPlus last night.


and how was that??


----------

